# Commies are now invisibile!



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Russian Inventor Patents Invisibility Cloak
Created: 26.01.2006 09:11 MSK (GMT +3), Updated: 09:17 MSK


MosNews


A professor from chair of quantum and optical electronics of the Ulyanovsk State University in western Russia has patented a method of making things invisible, Interfax news agency reported.

The so-called invisibility cloak, created by Oleg Gadomsky, is called “The method of conversion of optical radiation” in the patent. 

Gadomsky had been long experimenting on nanoparticles of gold. Thus, he invented a sub-micron stratum of microscopical colloid golden particles that makes an object placed behind it invisible for an observer.

“Only static objects can be made invisible for the time present, as during motion a radiation frequency changes. But soon it will be possible to create a cap of darkness and a magic cloak of Harry Potter, the scientist believes


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I've long been a champion of the mysterious and powerful properties of white-powder gold. I wonder if this is related in any way.

http://graal.co.uk/whitepowdergold.html

It may not make you invisible, but it _can_ give you the ability to levitate, give you incredible powers of perception, and will greatly extend your normal life-span. It's the same thing spoken of in the Old Testament as 'manna' - the _real_ (and literal) food of the Gods! It has been called the Fruit of the Tree of Life, and Star Fire-Gold of the Gods. More recently, it has received wide notice as the Philosopher's Stone.

It can be found as a residue at crop circles, and it has been collected by NASA astronauts as Stardust, and it has to do with the alchemy of the ancients of Solomon's Temple (and I think the modern Freemasons are involved, as well).


----------

